# best wallet friendly food for hip problems



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Di's hip problems. It must be uncomfortable for her.

No food will fix bad hips, of course, but keeping the weight down is helpful and some people feel that some food ingredients worsen inflammation.

My Bentley has some arthritis and a repaired ACL so needs to keep his weight down. He has done best on foods that are higher in protein and lower in carbs. Lots of grains increases inflammation is some dogs. Maybe just sticking with the reasonably priced Kirkland, but not overfeeding is the way to go on a tight budget. You could sometimes add a little lean chicken or turkey to her dinner meal to up the protein level and cut back on the amount of kibble for that meal.

We buy human glucosamine supplements over the counter at the drug store and give 1 with each meal. It promotes joint health and comfort. The amount listed in some dog foods is usually not adequate. I would put my money in the supplement as opposed to a different dog food at this point.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

MyBentley, thanks so much for the information. Is the Kirkland ok? I wasn't sure but had read that it had decent ingredients. Is it relatively low in carbs? What kind of human glucosomine do you buy? Is it high enough in content to give similar results as Dasaquin? When we took her back to the vet for a followup visit, she seemed to be doing well. We aren't letting her up on the couch and we aren't allowing her to go up stairs. We are trying to give the hip a while to heal. Monday is her first chiro. appointment. 

Things are starting to get better financially and we hope to be able to do something more permanent for her in a year, depending on the recommendations of the surgeon and chiropractor.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> MyBentley, thanks so much for the information. Is the Kirkland ok? I wasn't sure but had read that it had decent ingredients. Is it relatively low in carbs? What kind of human glucosomine do you buy? Is it high enough in content to give similar results as Dasaquin? When we took her back to the vet for a followup visit, she seemed to be doing well. We aren't letting her up on the couch and we aren't allowing her to go up stairs. We are trying to give the hip a while to heal. Monday is her first chiro. appointment.
> 
> Things are starting to get better financially and we hope to be able to do something more permanent for her in a year, depending on the recommendations of the surgeon and chiropractor.


I don't believe that Kirkland is particularly low in carbs, but many people feel the ingredients are pretty decent. The formula for figuring out the carb % is: Start with 100%. Then subtract the percentages of protein, fat, moisture and ash (many companies don't provide the ash %, but it's typically between 6-10%). The % left is roughly the carb %. Most kibbles end up being over 40% carbs which is not low. Logically, the protein and fat% have to go up for the carb % to go down. Meat-based formulas that have higher protein % typically cost more because meat costs more than many grains. But that's why I suggested you could sometimes add a little plain cooked chicken or turkey left over from your own dinner to increase the protein. Or, how about feeding the *Kirkland Pupp**y* formula which I believe has higher protein. That might be the easiest route.

I buy the Carlson brand of glucosamine but it's somewhat pricey (it's my DH's favorite brand for himself). Any generic brand would be fine. I'm sure you could dose it similarly to the dasaquin and perhaps save some money. You could check with your vet about the appropriate dosage. Lots of times purchasing products at the vet's office can cost a lot more.

It sounds like you're looking at all the right things and doing a good job with Di. Not climbing or jumping is helpful. Hope all goes well. I'm sure Di gets a lot of satisfaction from your extra attention.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Princess Di.

Having a BIG 8YO Golden myself, MyBentley gave you great advice: The single best thing you can do is keep your dog at a healthy weight and, if you can manage, get some form of food-indepedent joint supplement into her. For what it's worth, my vets have found Glucosamine and MSM to be the single most effective joint ingredients when it comes to larger dogs such as Goldens (and powder forms as opposed to pills can be better absorbed/easier on digestion). If it's more cost-effective for you, you can try human joint supplements or if/when you can swing it there are lots of said pet designed supplements out there of varying formulas/indications and expense (i.e. Nupro, The Wholistic Pet, Chondroflex, Joint Max, Synovia3, Cosequin, Dasequin, etc) that have shown excellents results (and reportedly in some cases even unnecesssiated surgery!). I wish the absolute best of fortune for you, your pooch and wallet!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I use glucosamine that I buy at Walmart. Be sure to give her MSM also which has anti-inflammatory properties. And liquid salmon oil is reported to be good for joint health as well. Robbie also gets Adequan injections once a month, it builds the natural fluids in joints. It's a little pricey but is very good for joint mobility and a lot less than surgery.

You could also see if you can find a canine acupuncturist, I've heard about great results from acupuncture.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much to everyone for all of the great info. WHere can I get MSM? We are going to get people glucosamine now and start her on dasaquin probably in a month and probably the salmon oil as well. We will probably get her to a local veterinary acupunctarist within the month also. We are just having to do all of this in steps as we slowly dig ourselves out of this abyss.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Costco do a glucosamine MSM supplement for humans that's good. Kirklands own Glucosamine, MSM each 1500mg. One a day for 80 lbs would be the max. Many vets do recommend loading with a double dose for a month. Twice the glucosamine would be OK, but twice the MSM might cause some gastric problems.

Keeping weight way down is probably more important than the food, ...and lots of regular gentle exercise, especially swimming. Have you had thyroid checked. Low thyroid would make her heavy, and causes faster joint deterioration. If she's hypothyroid the supplement to correct it is about 8 cents a day. I ask because its a common problem in Goldens. Three of my four are on thyroid meds.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Cam's Mom, So the costco glucosamine has the msm in it? or is it 2 different pills? That's a very good suggestion about the thryroid. I'll have the vet test her. Our 1st golden, Golda was on thyroid medication his whole life. I don't think Di has been tested for some time. The excercise is going to be difficult. Di hates the water. Our Max loves to swim, but Di won't even get her toes wet. I used to take her on lots of walks on the beach. I was trying to help her rear muscles by walking her in the sand prior to this dislocation. Problem is that while the beach is a 15 minute walk. We live on very steep ground. To get to the beach, you have to walk down the road (very steep paved road) or drive down. I have an expedition, that she has to jump up the step into and out of the back. Even with help in picking her up and down out of the car, there are a couple of steps to get onto the sand. Also, the beaches here are very rocky. It is easy to slip. I'm afraid that one bad step could pop her hip out again and impede the healing process. Any suggestions there?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

No, it's one pill. Would it be possible to get a ramp for your car? We asked around and friends donated three that had been sitting in various garages! And we found some old wooden panels that work in the yard, with old door mats stapled on for traction. 

I agree the beach, pebbles and steps all sound like too much. Any streams nearby? I wonder if she dislikes the water because the cold makes her joints hurt more. It's tough when they hurt. Sounds like you're doing all you can.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

cam's mom, we tried a ramp about a year ago. It was one that was specifically made for dogs. She was absolutly terrified of it. We tried using treats to coax her and gave it a try for over 2 weeks and ended up returning it. It could indeed be the cold with the water. We live in Washington state and the water is very cold even in winter. Max doesn't mind it. We have to keep him on a leash in the winter when it is too cold to swim, or otherwise he'd be out swimming then as well. I really wish that we knew someone with a pool, but they are very rare here. Hydrotherapy is not an option right now. There aren't any streams near us. Even the streams within a drive bring down the snowmelt from the mountains and can be even chillier than the sound.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Have you tried putting the ramp flat on the ground and enticing her across it with treats? Start by just leaving it down in a very visible and high traffic area for a while. Then gradually raise it on blocks, boxes, sofa or bed if she's allowed on them...

I actually lift my dogs into and out of the car. I decided to do it as they got older, so that should I ever need to lift them, for whatever reason, I could.

I found the dogs like the carpeted ramps, but not the plastic ridged ones. And best they like the old wood panels with rugs tacked on! My grandson likes to ride his bike down them too!!!

We live in snow melt area too...I know what you mean,


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Either the Fish Oil Tablet or Glucosamine is causing Diarhea*

So I'm not sure which tablet is causing it, but Di now has the runs. Can I continue to give them to her once a day and just control it by adding a tablespoon of pumpkin to her food? Thanks so much!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> So I'm not sure which tablet is causing it, but Di now has the runs. Can I continue to give them to her once a day and just control it by adding a tablespoon of pumpkin to her food? Thanks so much!


My best guess would be the MSM is the gastric culprit of the two. If at all possible, the doses should be divided (AM & PM) and always given with food.

So each the MSM and glucosamine are separate tablets? What dosage of each is she getting?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I get the glucosamine and chrondroitin in one pill, the msm in a seperate one.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for responding!! The MSM is in the pill that has the Glucosomine. Actually I think it is the fish oil. I tried only giving the MSM/Gluc pill and didn't give the fish oil pill the past 2 days and her stool is firm. So can I give the fish oil pill too and just put a tablespoon of pumpkin with her food to keep the stool firm?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> Thanks for responding!! The MSM is in the pill that has the Glucosomine. Actually I think it is the fish oil. I tried only giving the MSM/Gluc pill and didn't give the fish oil pill the past 2 days and her stool is firm. So can I give the fish oil pill too and just put a tablespoon of pumpkin with her food to keep the stool firm?


Oh sorry, didn't realize you were giving the fish oil too (overdoing the Omega3s can indeed upset the tummy). What dosage are you using? As still suggested for the G&M tablet, maybe you can split the fish oil pill to divvy it up between AM & PM feedings or even as a way to reduce the supplement amount if need be? If not, you can try a fish oil in liquid form (human version is fine) to accomplish this/more slowly introduce it. I'd try that first or even forgoing the fish oil for now before the pumpkin fix if she's truly having issues with the O3 amount.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*best wallet friendly need help again*

Ok, here we go again!! So Di is much better. She doesn't limp anymore and we are down from seeing the chiro 3 times a week, to one time every other week. At her last check up, she had only lost 1 1/2 lbs since June. the vet doesn't like the kirkland puppy food, says it is too rich. Does anyone have any other suggestions for budget friendly high protein, low carb food? Maybe something that runs around $35- 45 for a 40 lb bag? Thanks so much (p.s. her coat is absolutely amazing with the food, glucosimine and fish oil).


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> Ok, here we go again!! So Di is much better. She doesn't limp anymore and we are down from seeing the chiro 3 times a week, to one time every other week. At her last check up, she had only lost 1 1/2 lbs since June. the vet doesn't like the kirkland puppy food, says it is too rich. Does anyone have any other suggestions for budget friendly high protein, low carb food? Maybe something that runs around $35- 45 for a 40 lb bag? Thanks so much (p.s. her coat is absolutely amazing with the food, glucosimine and fish oil).


First of all, thanks for the FABULOUS update - obviously you're headed on the right path if she is improving!!

To best help with the food, what formula of Kirkland are you currently feeding? What protein and fat levels are you aiming for?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Garfield, it's the puppy variety of Kirkland and has 28% protein and 17% fat. Members of this forum recommended it because it was high in protein and low carb. As recommended, I've been supplementing it with a little turkey or chicken. What I was aiming for is a budget friendly food that is high in protein and low carb. Thanks so much


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

My guess is that Puppy food is rather high in fat for her (and that's what your vet meant by "too rich"). Before trying a whole other brand, does Kirkland first have an Adult food with a lower fat content (say 10-12%) you could try? 

p.s. What does she weigh now, how many pounds does the vet want her to take off and how many calories a day is she getting?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Garfield, I was feeding her 1 cup in the morning and 1 in the evening. It has 390 calories per cup. Yes, I think that I'm going to try the chicken variety of the adult Kirkland. I have read several people on this forum that are feeding this variety. I also got a huge bag of frozen green beans that I'm going to mix in their food. I just hope that the adult formula has the same affect on her coat. She has always had very abundant beautiful fur, but since on the puppy formula her coat is amazing.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

The Kirkland Adult may be an option, but it's only 1% lower in fat than the puppy food and may not be effective in taking some quick weight off an aging dog that has some physical limitations at the moment (is she able to be exercised now?). I'd also be concerned about limiting her calories (the average 75lb dog should get ~1450 calories per day and she's way under that on the higher fat food). While Kirkland is one of the better foods in it's price range, you may want to consider a food with a lower fat precentage (still with moderate protein and meat supplementation) just to get the weight off if necessary.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Garfield, I'll look for something with less fat. I am able to walk her now. I'm able to manage to lift her in and out of the back of my expedition now. I drive her down to the beach and walk her in the sand. When the tide is in, I walk her on the grass. I don't want to walk her on concrete. I forgot, she was 83 last week when I took her to the vet. The vet said to try to take 7-10 lbs off.


----------

